# Stars and Stripes Honor Flight - Dulles Airport 4/14/18



## Braineack (Apr 14, 2018)

I went with my parents to welcome (150) WWII, Korea, and Vietnam vets into Washington D.C. from WI.  Really humbling experience -- they vets were incredibly touched and told stories how this reception were much better than the ones they got when coming back from war (mostly the Vietnam guys).

enjoy.





DSC_8382 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8390 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8394 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8424-2 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8442 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8459 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8462 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8477 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8486 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8520 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8528 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8546 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## luke2231 (Apr 15, 2018)

Braineack said:


> I went with my parents to welcome (150) WWII, Korea, and Vietnam vets into Washington D.C. from WI.  Really humbling experience -- they vets were incredibly touched and told stories how this reception were much better than the ones they got when coming back from war (mostly the Vietnam guys).
> 
> enjoy.
> 
> ...



Absolutely beautiful and heart-warming photos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 15, 2018)

Great set, and touching event.


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 15, 2018)

Really good photo's, I love seeing our vet's honored.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you for attending.  Sadly, there were no "Welcome Back" for Vietnam Vets. Most Vietnam Nam vets went and returned not as a unit but more individually with a plane full of other strangers.  One day you're in the jungle, then the next day in a big city in the USA. Tough transition, no parties or bands, most of our military wouldn't wear their uniforms off base as they feared being tormented as 'baby killers' and spat upon by the extremes in the anti-war movement. Whenever I come across a Vietnam Vet, I always extend my hand and welcome them back. Sometimes it can get a bit emotional as sometimes my welcome was the only 'welcome back' they have received.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 15, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> Thank you for attending.  Sadly, there were no "Welcome Back" for Vietnam Vets. Most Vietnam Nam vets went and returned not as a unit but more individually with a plane full of other strangers.  One day you're in the jungle, then the next day in a big city in the USA. Tough transition, no parties or bands, most of our military wouldn't wear their uniforms off base as they feared being tormented as 'baby killers' and spat upon by the extremes in the anti-war movement. Whenever I come across a Vietnam Vet, I always extend my hand and welcome them back. Sometimes it can get a bit emotional as sometimes my welcome was the only 'welcome back' they have received.


You're a good man, Charlie Brown!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 15, 2018)

Great set, especially nice to see the younger generations out there.  Well done!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 15, 2018)

Great worthwhile project. From a photography standpoint, watch framing and vantage point (cutting off feet, who/what's in the frame or not, people moving in and out of the scene, don't need to see the ceiling, etc.). A split second waiting often can allow someone in the background to take a step and be in the shot instead of partway in/out or behind someone else. I learned to go for 'clean compositions'. 

Just because something is blurred doesn't mean it's not a visual distraction (especially if there's light and dark contrast that makes it more noticeable). For example, #8520 - if you'd flipped the camera vertically or taken a step or two to the right and back, that could've eliminated the blobby guy and kept the top of the man's cap and the couple's arms in the picture. I found it took lots and lots of practice to be able to work quickly and change framing and vantage point fast while things are happening.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 15, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> cutting off feet



why do you think they are in wheelchairs?

a lot was happening so fast and people were constantly moving it was hard to frame a lot.  Some specific "volunteers" like in 4862 has such expression when she greeted, that I would just sit and wait while framed and hope to catch the moment.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 15, 2018)

Braineack said:


> I went with my parents to welcome (150) WWII, Korea, and Vietnam vets into Washington D.C. from WI.  Really humbling experience -- they vets were incredibly touched and told stories how this reception were much better than the ones they got when coming back from war (mostly the Vietnam guys).
> 
> enjoy.
> You've got a bunch of winners there, both the images and the subjects.
> ...


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2018)

Great expressions on the faces of all involved. A wonderful set to see. EMOTION. emotion.emotion.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 16, 2018)

Outstanding set. !!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 16, 2018)

Wonderful set for a worthy cause.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 16, 2018)

As the son of a Korean War era vet, and being a Cold War vet, these things bring me to the precipice of extreme emotions. Goose me just a little and I will jump right into tears. I still can't listen to Taps with a dry eye. If you've ever listened to it at a military funeral, you know what I mean. I like them all, but the last one conveys just how much this event meant to them.


----------



## JoeW (Apr 16, 2018)

Lovely work Scott.


----------

